# Morels found Sioux City area of Iowa



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

I Always come here for help from you fellow shroomers to know about what time to hunt each year. So I thought I'd help out some. I found 21 morels today in the Sioux City area in one of my hot spots. They were all newcomers and very small. Good news is they have started around here.Should not be much longer till we get large yellows.

Here's a picture of today's finds. April 24 2015 Sioux City Iowa


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Live Wire. Hills worth looking at up by you yet? Or do you have any suggestions? Really not to bad down this way, but the north slopes are just starting so..... its time. My snowball bush says its close. Here's my number if you don't want to post. 261-0112


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Nice


----------



## livewire (Oct 18, 2012)

KB really spoty here good trees 12 shrooms next one none. More nones than hits. Got alot of millage on the ones I have. Let me know when you head north maybe hook up. Trying new area saturday. GOOD HUNTING


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Kb-river is money to onawa or so, spotty n...hills should b on @ ia border.hills at least wk behind bottoms same longitude...MHO...be crazy popping this wk, just a lil warmth...peace...


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Thx4 pics oldlords! Gotta love those first little ones...good hunting...


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

mivame, yeah they are on the border. How do the river bottoms look up there? I heard from many that now that the trees are gone from the flood that snake grass and weeds have taken over.


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Kb-its different for sure.look for places with thicker timber,they are more like normal bottoms. Gotta have some canopy or grass is tall. Don't bother with bare white cottonwoods. They drowned out and for some reason will not produce?? Stick with ur typical traumatized trees and you'll do fine. Took me 2-3hrs to get the hang of it. I'll b on river north of mo valley morrow&amp;Tues. Keep you posted. Friends near **** rapids ,is doing well in hills... fyi. Only hill report I've heard from my area. Mid week all of ia should b a poppin...peace...


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Little Sioux ia- lost count!!!12#s 5hrs. All fresh greys no yellows. 200+ under one cottonwood!! Great week to be anywhere on the missoo...don't forget ne side also. At least one more day here. So many trees...peace...


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

wow, Mivame, I know that timber I think, and the ones you are headed to. I wish I was off work this week. I do feel a little cough coming on though. Sounds like you are enjoying yourself. Did you see many others out today. It was real hard to go to work.


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Kb- lots of woods!! I travel by boat, saw 2 other boats with 7 guys total, the ramp I was @...no one else in woods. That's the reason for boat. New ground everyday, I like hunting not picking...GPS turned off: ) that said google earth is the best thing to help since the compass!! 1 or 2 days then look out shroomgod! Plans are falling into place. B in Davis county end of the week...


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Did roadie after the hunt. People out in all the right spots, but very sparse for the acres. Monday and all, but surprisingly few after 5ers. In bar, check on hills 4 you KB...


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks Mivame, I wish I had a boat. That is the only way to do rivers right. Yeah google is great. wish i had it 30 years ago.


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

I should know this by now ,but I got a question. Are the greys just immature yellows or are the yellows a different flush altogether ? I always went hunting later in the month in past years and only found big yellows. If I can go earlier this year and get greys then later yellows,that would be awesome. I don't want to go early to my spots and pick all the greys if it blows the big yellows chance.

Can someone please answer my question? hope you get what I'm asking. Thanks


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

From my experience, small grey will be larger grey later. The super big yellows later in year are different species. Some immature yellow morels might look like grey at first, usually can tell the difference tho.


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

4-28 north of onawa, did not do as well. Found about4#'s greys&amp;few yellows. Lot of walking. Just out of woods today 4-29. Back near mo valley. Almost all yellows.6# grass getting deep, but still popping. Special Thx to the guy who marked all his trees and lost his sack!!! U can have the sack back,its empty now, but not the marker streamers!! I collect them! Good hunting...


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

mivame, thanks for the info. Did you get south of Omaha on the river? Did you talk to anyone about the hills by Mo.val? We are on our last good week down here. big beauties on the n. slopes.


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Kb Guys finding in hills. Selling in bars for 20$/lb. Heard more in mo valley than onawa. Buddy near Pawnee city finding yellows but drying out. Could use drink, chances Fri and all nxt week. Could b crazy good year! Prbly not back that way til next week. Heading Davis county fri, look out shroomgod!!!...peace...


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Mivame, great stuff. Really enjoy your reports and stories. Good luck out east!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

good luck mivame, Thanks for the info. Funny finding that guys stuff. I know I should be grateful to be employed, but I hate work right now.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

About the grey morels being different than yellows, come to think of it I picked some greys and went back 2 weeks to find these very nice big yellows. Right in the same spot. I am thinking now mabey there just young yellows. Another year I saw a whole bunch small greys and came back a week later and not 1 left, no stumps. I guess I dont know for sure.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I googled the grey morel and they say it is a immature yellow, ouch. Makes me think.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

And they say you still have to have the right conditions to get the big yellow morels, I guess if you find greys in a nice moist woods, let them go. On a drier hillside with no rain in sight, mabey pick them.


----------



## cnewbykkn (May 14, 2014)

I'm up here in MI but I've got a few 100 of these guys in an area where I picked many 4-5" yellows last year. Here is the progress over the last 4 days with 34deg nights...


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

In general they tend to turn faster in warmer/sunnier conditions. Which is why you can pick big greys on north slopes at season's end. Most times unless it has been real cloudy/misty on other slopes the sun gets to them. Just my observations from leaving dozens of patches to grow over the years. Its hard to leave them now, to many pickers, but up till about 15 years ago it was pretty easy in some spots. And I still do in select spots. sometimes they just rot fast, sometimes they get huge. Real hot days and nights blows them up like you would not believe at mid season and beyond.if its wet. Be interesting to see how those in the picture turn out if left to grow a week. Spray them with distilled or rain water if they start to dry. Hard to believe they grow at all at 34, wow. Are they catching sun?


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Mivame, how'd Davis Co. pan out? I was down that way Wednesday but avoided Davis Co. because I figured you'd picked 'em all. You didn't happen to venture north to the Eldon, Selma or Douds area, did you? I can't think of another reason why I found so few (and saw so many stems). It's all but over down there.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

cnewbykkn that's a really fascinating photo. Those cold nights remind me of what we had here April 21-24 or thereabouts. Immature ones seem to endure the cold relatively well, but the more mature ones (in southern Iowa) were clearly frostbitten. 

Time to pick and eat those!


----------

